# RESOLVED: Smudge Needs a new Home



## LadyKat (Nov 12, 2011)

This has been the hardest decision I have had ever had to make, I would like to find a new forever home for Smudge. Trust me this was no easy decision as I have never adopted an animal that I did not keep til the end of its natural life, I am crying right now as I type this, but I know it is the best thing for both of us.

Smudge is a 10 month female Dwarf Lion Head Rabbit. She has been spayed. She is gentle and once she trust you will allow some holding and will hop all over you, but she is not really the snuggly type. She is litter and water bottle trained.

She comes with a large cage, large playpen, travel cage and all sorts of accessories, toys. food, etc.

She will do best in a quiet home with no children or older children. She does nip and scratch sometimes. she likes cats, but is scared of dogs. She is very energetic and will do best with someone with rabbit experience, is home a fair but and has space for her to roam and explore.

I am simply not a bunny person and I am not home enough to give her the time to spend her energy running about a playing. 

Let me know if your are interested. Her and all her accessories are free and I am willing to drive her to places in and around North Bay Ontario.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 12, 2011)

We wish you and Smudge good luck. She's is such a cutie--to bad we're so far away.


----------



## JimD (Nov 13, 2011)

ray:..... praying that it all works out in some way.



If all else fails.....she's welcome to have a home with me if we can get her here. :nod


----------



## LakeCondo (Nov 13, 2011)

Have you also posted this information in the Canada East section? That might help.


----------



## LadyKat (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion, posted there now.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 15, 2011)

I'd snap her up in a second. But sadly you wouldn't like me.


----------



## MagPie (Nov 16, 2011)

ooooh she's a darling little bunny. I wish I was closer. I'm a big sucker for animals that need a home.


----------



## LadyKat (Nov 17, 2011)

LoL. Unfortunately you a little to far away to drive to.


----------



## Bugsy12 (Nov 17, 2011)

Yeah hey,
Ladykat if u want to pay for airfaires ill take her?


----------



## cocorabbit (Nov 17, 2011)

i remember this cute bunny in the introductions! too bad I live in Malaysia :in tears:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 17, 2011)

Any news?


----------



## RexyGirl (Nov 19, 2011)

ill see if i can. im moving back with my parents in windsor in 7 days, and they were talking about waiting before i get another rabbit, but ill see if i can convince them otherwise before 7 days is up. i cant promise anything right now, but ill try. we do have 2 dogs, however they are terrified of a hamster and my cat then anything. they'll run from her like they did my old rabbit. i guess it helps that my old bun would chase them grunting lol. that left one heck of an impression. so ill prolly have to keep her in the upstairs anyways to give the dogs a peace of mind, which is where i stay ne ways lol


----------



## RexyGirl (Nov 19, 2011)

sooo, i debated with my parents, any issues they had i deflected, they're just talking about it. so we'll see how it goes


----------



## LadyKat (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for your interest. Smudge is still looking for a good home, I had a few people interests from Kijiji put I think I scared them off with the questionnaire asking them how they will fulfill Smudges basic needs, ie: Food, Housing, Dealing with Chewing, etc.


----------



## RexyGirl (Nov 19, 2011)

lol those are easy lol. if people fail that then they shouldn't even have kids


----------



## RexyGirl (Nov 20, 2011)

ill take her. i can come get her on saturday or friday night if you'd like. also, ill be sending you my number in your inbox if you want me to do a questionnaire or have any concerns or anything. ill be leaving saturday at 11-12 noon to go to windsor. so i would have to come pick her up by then. i can do it sooner then friday though if you'd like.

EDIT: also right now i do live in north bay, over by trout lake. so it isn't too far. i can even come get her from your place if you'd prefer


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 21, 2011)

:clapping:


----------



## LadyKat (Nov 21, 2011)

Smudge has just left with her new mom RexyGirl.

I am sure she thinks that I am over prepared and Smudge travels way to heavily, but hey she is a spoiled bun.

Especially with the last minute run back into my apartment to get the Critical Care out of the freezer and Feeding Syringes out of the drawer just in case.

I am positive that RexyGirl will make an excellent new forever mom for Smudge.

I will still lurk around on these forums as my friend has two rabbits and it not to much into the whole forum thing so I will be asking questions on her behalf.


----------



## JimD (Nov 22, 2011)

:yahoo:


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm sorry it didn't work out with Smudge for you, but what a relief she was able to find a new mommy that knows about bunnies. At least you will be able to get updates and photos. :hug:


----------



## RexyGirl (Nov 25, 2011)

im going to put up a blog to put all updates on. it'll be titled just as "Smudge-dorable"


----------



## LadyKat (Nov 25, 2011)

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## LadyKat (Nov 25, 2011)

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## LakeCondo (Nov 25, 2011)

A great solution.


----------

